# Terminology



## BombTaxi (May 29, 2010)

Hi chaps

Quick question that just came to mind - does anyone know when the term 'World War 1' came into use for the 1914-18 conflict and who coined it? 

I assume it must have become current some time after the Second World War started, but it was, and still is known as the Great War here in the UK, so why change the name? Is it perhaps an acknowledgment that the first war was a direct cause of the second?


----------

